# My dog(s) ate birth control pills



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

Not sure which dog ate it, but im wondering what i need to do next?

Any information?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Send her out for a fun night of safe sex  lol Hope she is ok


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lmbo gamer you're rotten!

OP, don't sweat it, they will not hurt the dog.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

LMAO... but you might want to use back up protection for yourself for awhile or make an emergency run to the pharmacy....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You can call your local people poison control for free and find out if they are toxic to pets. I have no clue for sure what people hormones will do if anything. In the future if you dog gets a hold of something and you need them to trow up you can give the hydrogen peroxide, give a few tables spoons at a time and make them walk around for a minute and take them outside to throw up. You might need to give a few doses before they throw up.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> You can call your local people poison control for free and find out if they are toxic to pets. I have no clue for sure what people hormones will do if anything. In the future if you dog gets a hold of something and you need them to trow up you can give the hydrogen peroxide, give a few tables spoons at a time and make them walk around for a minute and take them outside to throw up. You might need to give a few doses before they throw up.


:goodpost: also if you dog is has a homeagain chip and is registered you get to call animal poison control for free instead of 60 per call like everyone else, it coast like $15 a year to be in the program and they also offer a vet on call for question and concerns about you pups health. just FYI


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

hey, sorry i didnt get back to yall. I didnt wait to read these comments so i took them both to the vet. The vet told me to take them home and not worry about it. She said that i could give them peroxide to make them throw up if i was concerned. 

But they seem to be doing fine


thanks everyone


----------



## hollywood20 (Aug 13, 2010)

My mixed breed pup did this once. She got them out of my purse along with money she shredded up. Birth Control shouldn't hurt your dog. Your dog may experience weight gain. Other then that should be fine.


----------

